# Wanted: Avila Bay or Pismo Beach: Sept. 15/16 or Sept 16/17



## melissy123

Need to drop off freshman DD to Cal Poly San Luis Obispo for WOW week (Week of Welcome).  Need something not too far from Cal Poly.  Move-in day is September 17, so anything near that date would work.


----------



## melissy123

Still looking...


----------



## melissy123

Still looking.. anything around September 16/17 would work.


----------



## Rent_Share

WM has no availability, you might post your request at wmowners.com

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69


----------



## melissy123

I guess it's time to look at Priceline...


----------



## b2bailey

Hope you found something using Priceline or Hotwire. As far as I know, I think there may be only one or two timeshares near Cal-Poly.


----------



## melissy123

No luck with Priceline or Hotwire. Will keep trying every day for the Name Your Own Price...


----------



## Jaybee

Have you checked Hilton Embassy Suites in SLO?


----------



## melissy123

Embassy Suites wasn't available. Did a cheapo booking for one night at a place in Pismo Beach. From what I remember of dropping my older daughter off at Cal two years ago, they don't want us hanging around, so one night should do it. Bittersweet feeling of contemplating an empty nest.  But oh, the trips I can now plan.


----------

